# Clavier QWERTY en france



## Het Neo (7 Février 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde,
c'est mon premier post sur le forum et ca commence par une question.  

Actuellement, je suis un utilisateur PC a 100%, mais j'ai commande recemment un mac mini.
Alors que pour tout les autres Mac, on peut choisir le type de clavier, c'est impossible pour le minimac.

Pareil lors de l'achat d'un clavier standard via appple store. Il est aussi impossible (en tout cas je n'ai pas vu comment) de commander sur apple store US ou UK.

Comme je dois m'acheter un clavier et que mon mac sera principalement utilise pour developper, autant acheter un qwerty pour mac .

Ca fait plusieurs jours que je cherche sur le net, et la seule solution que j'ai trouvee pour l'instant est de commander sur mac-pro. Seulement avec les frais de port cela reviens a 72euros le clavier... Cher pour un simple clavier QWERTY en USB qui plus est.

Si quelqu'un sait ou je peux acheter ce type de clavier pour un prix abordable, je lui serais grandement reconnaissant, sinon je vais me retouver avec un minimac sans clavier... c'est pas top.

Merci d'avance a tous et a bientot


----------



## alargeau (7 Février 2005)

A tout hasard, as-tu appelé l'Apple Store pour leur demander ?


----------



## Het Neo (7 Février 2005)

Non mais je leur ai envoyé un mail.
Toujours sans reponse d'ailleurs... Je l'avais completement oublié.


----------



## alargeau (7 Février 2005)

Tu devrais carrément les appeler. Je pense qu'ils doivent avoir la solution à ton problème, t'es quand même pas le seul à vouloir un clavier QWERTY en France !


----------



## Het Neo (7 Février 2005)

Non, je suis pas le seul, y'a un ami a moi qui en cherche un activement aussi 
J'essaierais de les appeller si j'arrive a etre chez moi pendant les heures d'ouverture  
Merci en tout cas de ton aide 

EDIT: Je viens de recevoir une reponse a mon mail de la part d'Apple
Pour ce que ca interesserait, le seul moyen d'obtenir un clavier QWERTY mac est de contacter Apple Store France par telephone (comme on me l'avais suggere plus haut).
Merci en tout cas pour vos reponses et a bientot


----------



## Het Neo (15 Février 2005)

J'ai appellé Apple ce matin (enfin).
Et j'en suis toujours au même point car le seul clavier qwerty qu'elle pouvais me vendre était un clavier de musique (Clavier Logic Audio Pro de LogicKeyboard à 150¤!).  
Donc je ne sais plus quoi faire. 
Surtout que je suis allé chez un autre revendeur qui m'a regardé l'air tout étonné du style: "Mais qu'est-ce que vous voulez bien faire d'un clavier QWERTY?"  
Pareil a la Fnac (je m'en serais douté ).
Personne pour m'aider?


----------



## Balooners (15 Février 2005)

Pourquoi ne l'acheterai tu pas sur ebay.com aux Stats ?


----------



## Het Neo (15 Février 2005)

J'ai un ami qui cherche aussi en meme temps que moi et il est alle sur ebay aussi.
Il m'a dit qu'il n'en avais pas trouve...
C'est desesperant


----------



## daffyb (15 Février 2005)

tu n'as pas une connaissance en angleterre ou aux USA ? il te l'achète et te l'envoie...


----------



## daffyb (15 Février 2005)

chez dell, le qwerty + frais de ports est à 50,23 euros


----------



## daffyb (15 Février 2005)

ici : http://www.clginformatique.fr/index.asp tu fais une recherche avec le mot clef qwerty...
Le Macally iMediaKey est livré avec un cable de clavier de 1,5 km !!! donc, c'est bien mieux que le bluetooth ! :love:
 Conclusion, ce n'est pas impossible à trouver... bon, forcément un Apple Pro, c'est moins évident


----------



## Balooners (15 Février 2005)

Het Neo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un ami qui cherche aussi en meme temps que moi et il est alle sur ebay aussi.
> Il m'a dit qu'il n'en avais pas trouve...
> C'est desesperant


 Et le lien que je te donne ne te convient pas ? Il y en a plein, tu n'as plus qu'a choisir, deplus il y en a en achats immédiat, après faut voir si le vendeur est prêt à l'envoyer en France, mais franchement je ne vois pas où est le problème, tu peux même prendre un clavier des iMacG3, les noirs en USB, ils feront très bien l'affaire.


----------



## Balooners (15 Février 2005)

Et de 1

Et de 2

Et de 3

Et de 4

Et de 5

Et de 6

Et de 7

Et de 8


----------



## Balooners (15 Février 2005)

Juste comme ça, le 1er des liens livre à l'international de plus c'est la couleur qui pète :love:

Je suis sûr que pour 20¤ tu peux t'en sortir à l'aise avec les frais de port


----------



## Het Neo (15 Février 2005)

Ce matin je me suis dit que si il le livrais avec certain macs, on pouvais forcément en commander.
Et que ça devais venir d'un manque d'information de la vendeuse.
Je viens de rappeller et... pas de problème un clavier USB en QWERTY! :hein:
Ca doit dependre pas mal des vendeurs puisque mon ami a appellé a son tour et la il a fallu argumenter 

En tout cas merci a tous (pardon Balooners j'avais pas regardé le lien vu qu'il y avais marqué "ebay.com"  )
Plus qu'a attendre mon Mac Mini maintenant


----------

